# Physical Therapy cap



## skildare (Aug 13, 2009)

Physical Medicine & Rehab Coding Alert 2009; Volume 10, Number 9 has an article regarding the Medicare cap for PT. It states that services before April 9, 2009 will not count towards the cap due to a delay in a transmittal.  This is great, but I'm having trouble finding something more official.  Has anyone else heard this, know where I can find an official statement from CMS regarding this?  Btw, Noridian is our carrier here in Montana.  Here is the article:



> NEWS BRIEFS: Check Out This Therapy Cap Freebie
> If you're affected by the Medicare therapy caps, you're in for a welcome surprise. The caps will not count for therapy services provided in the first quarter of the year, according to a notice from regional home health intermediary Cahaba GBA.
> 
> Cahaba indicated this information came directly from the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services and emphasized that it affects all Medicare providers under the caps. So, it's likely your MAC, FI, or carrier has a similar message on its Web site as well.
> ...



Thanks!


----------

